# Nub event in Houston @ Serious Cigars



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

A few pics from the event. I was there before it started and didn't leave till it was over! Then we had an after Herf after that, more details later. Sam is a great guy and if you ever have a chance make it to one!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics thanks for posting.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Pics Dude


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanx for the great pics! And those Nub hats are sweet!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Is that a Nub pipe i see or is it a lug wrench? :lol:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes that is a NUB PIPE. I forgot to mention that. It was rolled at another event but he was still bringing it around with him.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks like fun... hope to get a chance to meet Sam some day


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

more awesome pictures!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pic's Tuff. Can't wait to meet the man


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I love that nub pipe!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and it looks like a great time


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

awesome pics looks like fun i got meet sam at atlantic event and cigarfest 08 hell of a guy


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Great pix Frank. Those caps are sweet. does this guy ever sleep?


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

that man really knows how to set-up shop !


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

sweet pics


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------

